# pick-up truck dogs



## vonna (Jun 24, 2008)

Ok so hubby wants to teach Sata to ride in the bed of the truck. I don't feel comfortable with it at all. He has taken him to several places and said that Sata did wonderfully. He said that even with people outside walking around and kids everywhere he stayed in the truck. He didn't once climb up on the sides of the truck. I have seen firsthand what kind of horrible things can happen when a pet jumps or falls out of a moving vehicle not to mention the fact that it isn't good for their ears. I just wanted to see how many of you travel with your pets in the back of a truck. Thanks and please leave comments as well regarding the subject.


----------



## vonna (Jun 24, 2008)

Ok so hubby wants to teach Sata to ride in the bed of the truck. I don't feel comfortable with it at all. He has taken him to several places and said that Sata did wonderfully. He said that even with people outside walking around and kids everywhere he stayed in the truck. He didn't once climb up on the sides of the truck. I have seen firsthand what kind of horrible things can happen when a pet jumps or falls out of a moving vehicle not to mention the fact that it isn't good for their ears. I just wanted to see how many of you travel with your pets in the back of a truck. Thanks and please leave comments as well regarding the subject.


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

It's not a matter of whether or not the dog will stay in the truck bed on their own.

It's what happens when your husband has to stop suddenly or swerve. The dog will be THROWN from the vehicle.

The ONLY way I would allow my dogs to ride in the bed of a truck is if I had a crate securely fastened to the truck bed and the dog was in it.


----------



## BlackGSD (Jan 4, 2005)

What you have said about seeing first hand what can happen to dogs that ride in the back of trucks are the reasons that it is NOT a good idea to allow it.

Some places it is actually illegal to haul a dog loose in the back of a pick-up.


----------



## jw1955 (Mar 1, 2008)

Check your Local/State laws. In some locations it is against the law, or restricted to having the animal on a very short lead or crated, so that he/she cannot fall out of the back of the pick-up.


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

What about their feet? That is what I always think about-how hot that metal or plastic is on their feet-I watch them hopping around...it kills me.









ETA-that's not the only thing that scares me about it of course!


----------



## kess&ellie (Jan 14, 2008)

I would never let my dogs ride in the back of my truck. I hate seeing other dogs riding in the back doing 70 down the expressway. What if you had to stop suddenly for a deer or car, the dogs wouldn't stand a chance. Mine are restrained with seat belts most of the time. I feel better knowing they ar safer that way.


----------



## AnnaRiley (Feb 14, 2008)

Recently some signs were posted in the area where I live. "Stolen black lab from the bed of my truck while parked at Walmart. Help, I want my best friend back!!"


----------



## HorseCrazy3621 (Jun 24, 2008)

I agree with AnnaRiley, I currently had a GSD stolen, and seems that if a dog was in the back of a truck, that would be an easy way to steal a dog...... I don't want you to have to go through what I've been through, please don't let your hubby leave her.


----------



## SMGriffin (Jun 29, 2008)

Mine, personally, does not ride in the bed (mainly because we don't have a truck) but I know several people who do. There is, however, a 'but'. That is only for simple puttering around town where no one goes faster that 45. Everyone I know who takes their dog with them camping and has to use the highways either has them ride in the cab, if there is room, or in a secured crate in the back.


----------



## Guest (Jun 29, 2008)

It would only take one thing to happen to make it the last thing that happens.


----------



## shepherdbydesign (Mar 7, 2007)

I have more respect for my dogs than to put him/her in the back of a moving truck. The thought of them fall out or jumping out and either injuring themself or even worse getting hit by a car that was following you would even be worse for you or the poor person that had hit the dog. All I can say is that you don't stick little kids in the back of a truck now do ya


----------



## valb (Sep 2, 2004)

> Originally Posted By: chuckI have more respect for my dogs than to put him/her in the back of a moving truck. The thought of them fall out or jumping out and either injuring themself or even worse getting hit by a car that was following you would even be worse for you or the poor person that had hit the dog. All I can say is that you don't stick little kids in the back of a truck now do ya


Putting little kids in the back is one of those things we ALWAYS
used to do, but now we know better.

California law requires a cross-tie but I see so many people who
haven't a clue what a proper cross-tie is.

Mine rides in the bed of my pick-up, within a camper shell and
with a nice comfy carpet kit!!


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

No way, kids are not allowed to ride back there. About 20 years ago, a woman had seven kids in the bed of the pickup here in town and got into an accident at under 35mph. Many of the kids died. 

Your dog has even less weight than a lot of kids, he will go flying and end up broken, possibly run over by another vehicle. Why, why, why chance it??? Because it looks kool???

Sorry, but it is one of the most irresponsible things someone can do with their kids or dogs. Your husband may be the best driver in the world, but that doesn't stop the high school student from pulling out in front of him. And a minor injury can mean death or disfigurment of your best buddy. 

And another thing is that we all assume that our dog will know exactly what to do if someone foolishly walks up to his truck to pet him. Oh he wouldn't hurt a flea. BS! We do not know what he might smell on some fool that makes him react. And what about kids? Dogs are an attractive nuisance. If a child walks up to pet the doggy, the doggy might not realize the child is ok. Why risk a possible incident with your beloved companion? Why risk a bite on our breed and euthanasia for your pet? To be kool??? I cannot think of another reason. 

Sorry, but this is one of my pet peeves -- obviously. I love our breed and am absolutely disgusted when something so foreseeable happens.


----------



## hecarleton (Aug 14, 2005)

Totally agree with selzer. 
I hate it when I see some "*******" macho idiot letting their dog loose in the back of a truck. The dog is going back and forth in the back, evidently enjoying itself, but what if the driver swerves left as dog is moving right? or vice versa, even at slow speed it could send the dog flying out into the street and into traffic.
I think your BH is quite crazy to put something loved in so much danger.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

What an intelligent group on this site! There is no one so far(that admits) who has their dogs ride on the back.
I hate to see it and one of my neighbors did this recently with his lab. I wanted to cry when I saw them leaving.


----------



## CainGSD (Nov 15, 2003)

Cain rides in the back of the pickup under a topper/cap in a secured crate. LOL...he's only slightly spoiled he also has cross ventilation from both side windows and his crate fan blowing on him. If we are traveling to training and have to use the interstate, he rides inside the cab as I fear what could happen to him in the case of a crash at highway speeds.

I am paranoid as to what would/could happen to him in the case of a crash so in my glovebox with the vehicle registration I also have a color photograph of him with specific instruction of who to call in the case of an accident and I am not able to give instructions.


----------



## elsie (Aug 22, 2001)

i can't think of any circumstance why i would have dylan ride in the back of the truck, alone, uncrated, unsecured. 

just the other day, i saw a pick-up with two dogs riding loose in the back. i hoped they made it home okay, and that the ding-a-ling driving the truck got a good heafty fine for driving around like that.


----------



## I_LOVE_MY_MIKKO (Oct 4, 2006)

I don't have a pickup truck, but if I did I would never ever let Mikko in the bed. It is a bad idea for all the reasons people have already posted. We use a seatbelt in our car for him to keep him safe.



> Quote: I am paranoid as to what would/could happen to him in the case of a crash so in my glovebox with the vehicle registration I also have a color photograph of him with specific instruction of who to call in the case of an accident and I am not able to give instructions.


that is a great idea!!


----------



## Brightelf (Sep 5, 2001)

Never! It takes a split second to end the life of a dog this way. Do not 'okay' this, stand firm, tell hubby NEVER.

Does this help? (please click the link below)

http://www.hsus.org/pets/pet_care/dog_care/why_dogs_and_pickup_trucks_dont_mix.html


----------



## midnight804 (Jun 13, 2008)

my dog might stay in my trucks bed but I've never tried. mine rides shotgun. I would strongly protest. Even if your husband and dog train so he never tries to jump out all it takes is some idiot to run a light/stop sign and/or not pay attention for a split second then tbone the truck and your dog will be seriously hurt or killed.


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

I won't say never, but I'll say seldom.

I've had crates secured in the back of the truck, I've had cross ties specifically designed for holding dogs and I have harnesses to attach to those cross ties.

Loose, only in an absolute emergency and yes I can forsee that. 

Generally, they ride in the cab with their seatbelt harnesses fastened. It's snug.

In Arkansas it is illegal to have a dog loose in the bed of your truck if the truck is moving. In Wyoming it was real common and it drove my vet nuts! Dogs coming out of moving trucks = disaster!


----------



## roxy84 (Jun 23, 2007)

everyone is so gentle on this site, so i will be blunt.

letting your dog(s) ride loose in the back of a pickup is a stupid idea.

anyone who does this is stupid.

"stupid is as stupid does."


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

putting little kids in the back of a pick up. i'm surprised you're allowed to have kids.


> Originally Posted By: valb
> 
> 
> > Originally Posted By: chuckI have more respect for my dogs than to put him/her in the back of a moving truck. The thought of them fall out or jumping out and either injuring themself or even worse getting hit by a car that was following you would even be worse for you or the poor person that had hit the dog. All I can say is that you don't stick little kids in the back of a truck now do ya
> ...


----------



## Amaruq (Aug 29, 2001)

Perhaps you should re-read her post before you click on submit. 


> Quoteutting little kids in the back is one of those things we *ALWAYS used to do, but now we know better.*


. I highlighted the pertinent part of her post. I can remember in the 70's and 80's there were ALWAYS kids and dogs in the back of pickups. "*ALWAYS used to do, but now we know better.*"


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Yeah, I think the "we" used here is a general term because everyone I knew when I was a kid spent time in the back of a pick up truck. I did too. Of course we are only one step away from farmers here, and on the farm, that would be how you would be transported from here to there, and well, it wouldn't be a big deal as there would not be any other traffic. And kids would drive the pick up with no license, and it was no big deal. Dog in the back, where else would it go? But when the vehicle leaves the farm, and goes out on the road, the kid needs to have a license and the passengers have to be inside and the dog shouldn't be with them unless it is inside or securely crated and tied down.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

the fact that they always use to just makes me sick all over the body. you remembering it from the 70's and 80's doesn't make it any better. people probably did it every since pick ups were created but that doesn't make it right nor does it justify such action. is that alright with you that someone puts a child in the back of a pick up? that doesn't bother you, no matter what year it is??


> Originally Posted By: AmaruqPerhaps you should re-read her post before you click on submit.
> 
> 
> > Quoteutting little kids in the back is one of those things we *ALWAYS used to do, but now we know better.*
> ...


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

There are many things that people always did that we do differently now. People let their kids sit in the front seat without seat belts. We rarely were belted in the car ever. 

I know one woman who would hitch up the horse and drive all of her neighborhood to school when she was a child. That would never happen now adays. 

When I was four, in kindergarten, my mother gave me a map to follow, told me which door of the school to come out of, where to turn down which street, and to count out the houses to the babysitters. I lived in Cleveland at the time. It was 1972. That would NEVER happen nowadays. Nowadays, the child meets the babysitter and the parents and an arrangement for transportation from the school to the sitter is worked out. 

My brother had a key for our house. He was ten. He would get my eight year old brother, my six year old sister and me out in the morning to school. He would walk them home and open the house and babysit until my dad got home from work. That was the way it was. Now that doesn't happen because people would have children services on them. 

The school would send my brother home with me when I was sick. Who ever heard of a school having a twelve year old leave to take his eight year old sister home, and babysit. But that is what happened then. 

Times are just different. People think nothing of doing their kids' homework and driving them all over creation.


----------



## shepherdbydesign (Mar 7, 2007)

Middleofnowhere I was out visiting my mom in Mountain Home Arkansas, as you said it against the law there for a dog to be loose in the back of a pickup. Then explain the HORSE that I saw out there in the back of a pickup, couldn't believe my eyes.


----------



## DSudd (Sep 22, 2006)

I would never put either dog loose in the back of Dh's truck. I will not even put them back there in a crate.

I recently saw someone with a GSD in the back of the truck. I kept waiting for the dog to jump out every time he stopped. According to GA law the animal has to be attached to the truck. Dont quite understand this law, IMO if the dog falls out it will hang itself.

I do see people riding in the back of a pick up truck almost daily. I dont understand it and it isnt too smart IMO. One time I was driving in Greenville SC (lived there from 92 to 98) behind a pick up truck with a bunch of older kids. This truck stopped and a baby (might of been 2) stood up. I immediately picked up the phone, called the highway patrol and followed that truck until the cops intervened. 

DoggieDad I think we finally agree on something LOL


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

with all of this said, do you think it was safer in 1953 to put a child in the back of a pick up as opposed to today?? people doing their childrens home work and driving them all over creation now i might be wrong about this but doing your childs home work and driving them all over creation is safer than putting them in the back of a pick up. what do you think??


> Originally Posted By: selzerThere are many things that people always did that we do differently now. People let their kids sit in the front seat without seat belts. We rarely were belted in the car ever.
> 
> I know one woman who would hitch up the horse and drive all of her neighborhood to school when she was a child. That would never happen now adays.
> 
> ...


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

I have been driving pick-up trucks for 20 years. I have also had an insulated fiberglass topper on the back of my truck with a mattress/bed inside for the dogs for every pick-up I've owned. That is the ONLY way it is safe for dogs to ride in the back of a pick-up. 

I personally have RIDDEN in the back of a pick-up truck with several dogs. That was 20 years ago and I rode back there in order to hold onto the dogs because I felt it was too dangerous otherwise (this was an emergency situation). I have seen dogs jump and/or fly out of the back of trucks. There is a reason it is illegal in many states--it's incredibly dangerous.


----------



## DSudd (Sep 22, 2006)

It is not safe to put any living being in the back of a pick up truck, but there are alot of people that do. 

Asfar as doing it some time ago, yes I am sure alot of people did back in the 70's & 80's. Of course at some point back then they didnt even have seatbelts. Kids would lay in the back windows of sedans. Times have changed, so have alot of people. Unfortunately, alot havent.

Someone said stupid is as stupid does, and IMO it is kind of fitting.


----------



## valb (Sep 2, 2004)

> Originally Posted By: doggiedadputting little kids in the back of a pick up. i'm surprised you're allowed to have kids.
> 
> 
> > Originally Posted By: valb
> ...


Whoa, whoa, WHOA!! Why the snark? Sorry you misunderstood
my post, but there ya go. I meant "we" in the "we as a society"
not "we" meaning me and a husband or something... Don't worry
I don't have any kids but if I did they'd NEVER be in the back of
a pickup, okay?

We didn't have seatbelts and I'll never forget my dad always
throwing that strong right arm out to hold his girls back in the
seat when he used to stop quick... this is in the 50's and 60's
by the way.

I think the only way to get idiots to stop is to argue for change,
through laws or whatever. There are areas of the country 
(country Idaho when I visited last fall) where it is COMMONPLACE
to see large unrestrained dogs in the backs of pickups my heart
was in my throat every time I saw it.


----------



## Bridget (Apr 5, 2004)

Only in their crate and it is secured, and only if we are taking along more than one dog and have no choice.


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

i thought about shying away from this thread since i'm in the minority... then realized i'm not a shy girl









so,
that said...
YES, there are times that i allow my dogs to ride in the bed of my truck *gasp*

under the following conditions:

a) properly secured with a cross tie & harness
or
b) in a secured crate (for longer distances)
c) under appropriate weather conditions (no rain, heavy wind or direct sun light)
d) short local distances - 35mph or less
e) with carpet to protect their feet from the heat & to give them some grip/traction

and after all of the above criteria is met, realistically, it still only happens once every few months at most and its mainly when they're wet & muddy from beach or creek trips and i havent had time to dry them off... or when we come from hiking and gia (my HD dog) needs the additional room to lay out in the backseat and be comfortable. most of the time the dogs are laying down (which limits the wind in their ears) or they're sticking their head in the little window into the cab.

if i'm still an idiot - i wear the title proudly - as i feel i'm taken every precaution to make my pups safe & comfortable. if i come across a deal on a shell for my truck, i'll likely buy it - but until then, i'll be rolling as stated.


----------



## amjrchamberlain (Mar 8, 2005)

Lots of great info for the OP, so I really don't have anything to add regarding that. 

I just had to tell you what I saw the other day (and I wish I would have had my camera on me). We stopped at the groomer's to find out if they would have an appointment for us. While we were there, there was a man waiting for his wife (in another part of the mini-mall) with his black lab. When the wife came out, he gets the dog into the back of the pickup. And then HE crawls into the back of the pickup, gets into a blue folding chair (canvas type), props his feet up on the closed tailgate, puts his drink in the cup holder and rode away. LOL I was floored!


----------



## littledmc17 (Apr 9, 2008)

I wouldn't trust people where I live (surrounding cities) they'd steal my baby and I wouldn't be able to live with that


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

> Originally Posted By: chuckMiddleofnowhere I was out visiting my mom in Mountain Home Arkansas, as you said it against the law there for a dog to be loose in the back of a pickup. Then explain the HORSE that I saw out there in the back of a pickup, couldn't believe my eyes.


Well, Chuck, a horse is not a dog for one thing. I don't know the law about transporting horses. I do know that stock racks on pickups were designed to make it possible to haul livestock in the bed.

Best I can do.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

sorry i misunderstood your post. i like that word snark.


----------



## lcht2 (Jan 8, 2008)

wasnt there already another thread about this?? i know there was one about letting your dogs have there heads out the window...


well i dont have my truck anymore (traded it in for an SUV) but i did not let my dog ride in the back, he rode shotgun. i just dont feel safe with him in the back like that for a number of reasons and i think that mostly everyone has already listed most of the possible dangers...one danger in enough for me....you'd just have to ask yourself if u would let your child ride in the back of the truck going down the highway..i know i wouldnt. a back country road...MAYBE..but when i know that there are 18 wheelers and other vehicles behind and in front of me it gets me to thinking that i dont want my dog being thrown, or jump out in front of one of them...


----------



## Chris Wild (Dec 14, 2001)

Don't have a pick up, but if we did I would never consider letting a dog ride in the bed of the truck uncrated. Just too dangerous. Even if the dog is tethered and can't jump or fall out, you could still end up with a severely injured or dead dog in an accident.

This is something I feel very strongly about. We had a visitor show up at our SchH club a couple months ago with his GSD riding free in the back of a pickup... and when I saw this I came unglued. The whole club had their jaws on the ground, since I'm usually the easy going, mild mannered one and my reaction was quite a surprise to them. The guy got quite a lecture and I told him in no uncertain terms that if we ever saw that again, he would not be allowed to train with us.

It's not just if the dog falls or gets thrown out, or there is an accident, but there is also flying debris to consider. We've all seen what a rock thrown from a wheel can do to a windshield, what about a dog's head? I won't let my dogs ride with their heads hanging out the window of the car either, for that very reason. On my way home from work several years ago, I got a front row seat to a Golden hanging it's head out the window of the car in front of me, catch a stone thrown by a semi square in the face. Blood splattered everywhere, and the dog immediately went limp... no idea if it survived or not. IMO, just not worth the risk.


----------



## Ewilliams (Oct 17, 2007)

I read this entire post and agree that it is a bad idea. I will not let my kids or dogs ride in the back of our truck. 

My DH works with a couple who watched their poor dog get killed last week due to their stupidity (IMO).

They had two large dogs (labs, I think) that regularly rode in the back of their truck. Their driveway is on an extremely busy four lane hwy. They loaded the dogs up in the back of the truck and were backing out of the driveway. Man had to stop for traffic. One of the dogs jumped out of the truck (who knows why) and was hit by a passing car. The lady driver got out of her car and stepped over the dead/dying dog and started screaming at the couple about the damage to her car. 

So, while I feel bad for the dog and the horrible way he died, I have a hard time being sympathetic to the couple. The only good that came from this is that surely they won't have their remaining dog in the back of the truck anymore.


----------



## littledmc17 (Apr 9, 2008)

seriously people need to use common sense


----------



## zyppi (Jun 2, 2006)

> Originally Posted By: littledmcseriously people need to use common sense


Unfortunately "common sense" isn't so common.

Seeing a dog in the back of a pick-up really makes me angry. 

Accident waiting to happen.


----------



## 3K9Mom (Jun 12, 2006)

I had a dog die in the back of a pick-up truck. My then live-in BF tied her and Zamboni to the front rail of the bed, nice and secure. But she was strong and pulled hard to the side, to get her face into the wind, and somehow, she fell over the edge. He was taking them up to the mountains to go for a hike. 

Nicest guy, would never do anything "stupid" to endanger my dogs. He's an outdoorsman, raised on the water; he knows how to tie appropriate knots. But the dog was stronger than his knot. And he did do something that ended up being colossally stupid. My dogs always ride in seatbelts, dammit. But he thought they'd like being in the fresh air. 

My dog DIED, tied carefully to the back of a pick up. If it can happen to me, it can happen to anyone.

Imagine being him, waiting outside my office at the end of the day, to tell me that my sweet scruffy dog was dead, that he killed her because for whatever reason, the dogs weren't in the cab of the truck where they should have been. Imagine the look on my face. Imagine how traumatized Zamboni was when her dear packmate, who had been sitting right next to her, broke her neck that day. 

Why anyone would do this to their dog, their packmate, their family members is beyond me. I realize it was an accident. But it's been 14 years, and I don't know if I'll ever get over it. 

V~~, perhaps your dh needs to know what can happen. I mean, this DOES happen. And I still feel guilty for the stupid way she died. And I still cry -- like I am right now.


----------



## Skye'sMom (Jul 11, 2004)

OMG - I am so sorry you have this as a last memeory of your dog. I hope your post changes at least one person's mind - maybe then it will save one person's dog, too.

My heart goes out to you.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

I had my dog tied by the leash in the front seat of my camaro. I thought he might like the window down. So I rolled it down and closed the door on the leash to keep him on his side of the car. I then went to my side of the car and thank God he jumped out then and there, before we were moving. 

He was still a pup, saw me walking away and went right through the window and hung himself up on my leash. I got a bit smarter that day, and the dog was ok. 

I am sorry 3k9Mom. I hope your story touches someone who is on the fence.


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

Seatbelt or tiedown - fastening your dog in a car requires a harness. Do not use the collar...


----------



## KCandMace (Apr 8, 2008)

We built a box to hold the dogs in the back of our truck. It is firmly secured. Now way back in the day the dogs we had would ride free. but that was way back in the day.


----------



## kutzro357 (Jan 15, 2002)

With out going through every post there are only two ways for a dog to ride in a truck bed IMHO. One and not the one I use is a commercial tether. It goes side to side and has a short lead in the center. If you use it to the front of the truck bed it secures the dogs so he can`t jump or reach the sides and by being in the front a sudden stop will not have the inertia to really slam him against the cab. This is much better then a loose dog in a car or SUV.
I use a vari(airline style) crate secured to the front of the bed with 2 heavy ratchet straps. The dog should not have excess room in the crate so his movement can be contained. The plastic will also flex and absorb some impact. Inside a topper loose does little in an accident so they should still be crate secured.

After transporting like that for years my method was tested 3/31/07 with perfect results. A car ran a stop sign and I T-boned them. 2 life flighted but survived, I had on my seatbelt yet still broke my hand, minor ankle fracture, neck and back injuries and more but Kaiser had no injuries. Car looked like a pretzel and my truck took just under 10K to fix.


----------



## kutzro357 (Jan 15, 2002)

http://www.doolittlespetproducts.com/kwcotrte.html

http://www.canineauto.com/truckrestraint.htm


----------



## littledmc17 (Apr 9, 2008)

so sorry 3K9mom that is horrible!!!

I agree putting dogs in a back of pick up is an accident waited to happen and it pisses me off


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Yeah, I have learned that lesson. I have a harness/seatbelt now, but I like them best in the crates in the back of my explorer. The crates sit side by side with no room to spare and they fit snug against the bac seat and would shift only a tiny bit in an accident. 

I no longer try to be nice to my dogs and let them have the window open either. Some of us learn from our own experiences as well as the experiences of others, and we also can grow in the area of common sense. When I put together my puppy kit, vehicle safety will probably be a page just like training.


----------



## shadow mum (Apr 8, 2008)

Well, I have to admit, we did have Smoke, our last ShepX, ride in the bed 1 time, with a proper cross tie, and I swore I would never do it again. I was way too scared of something happening to him, and his feet were sliding out from under him. After that, he sat in front of me on the floor of the cab or else I sat in the back seat (extended cab) with the kids, and Smoke took the front passenger seat. Just to make sure this doesn't repeat itself, I bought an SUV just so that we could all ride comfortably.


----------



## kutzro357 (Jan 15, 2002)

The fact is though that a dog riding inside a car or Suv and not secured either by belt and harness (not collar) or secured crate. isn`t much better off then riding loose in a truck when in an accident. Not only that but that flying 75 pound mass could easily break a human occupants neck.


----------



## Chris Wild (Dec 14, 2001)

> Originally Posted By: kutzro357The fact is though that a dog riding inside a car or Suv and not secured either by belt and harness (not collar) or secured crate. isn`t much better off then riding loose in a truck when in an accident. Not only that but that flying 75 pound mass could easily break a human occupants neck.


Very true. This is why we always transport our dogs in crates, that are securely fastened down. Safer for the dogs, and for other occupants of the vehicle.


----------



## Ocean (May 3, 2004)

When I was a kid, once saw a dog tied by the collar to a pickup bed. Dog fell off the truck, driver didn't notice it, and the dog literally got skinned alive as it got dragged behind the truck. No more painful way to die than that.


----------



## vonna (Jun 24, 2008)

WOW! I see it everywhere here where I live. We are so close to the lake so maybe thats why? I showed DH this thread and he was floored at the responses. He knew that "I" didn't like the idea but now knows that "I" am not the minority when it comes to this. You guys brought up great points that I wouldn't have even thought to mention to him. He has taken more thought into the "cool dog" look and agrees that Sata looks much cooler riding shot-gun!







what an awesome forum!


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

V,

Glad your husband saw reason. Sata will be much happier (and safer) inside the truck!


----------

